# Escaped cobras strike fear into Chinese town



## News Bot (Sep 16, 2010)

Residents of a township in south-west China have been running scared after more than 160 cobras escaped from an illegal breeding laboratory, Chinese state media says.

*Published On:* 16-Sep-10 03:38 PM
*Source:* ABC News

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## bulionz (Sep 16, 2010)

Are cobras native to china??


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulionz, there are several species of Cobra in China. _Naja atra, Naja siamensis _and_ Naja kaouthia_ come to mind.


----------



## bulionz (Sep 16, 2010)

hahaha fair enough thanks jonno ,i only really know about aussie herps


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hahaha, you wanna war with Australia but your afraid of a couple of cobras? Stupid Chinese.


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 16, 2010)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> Hahaha, you wanna war with Australia but your afraid of a couple of cobras? Stupid Chinese.


Huh? Who says they want a war with Australia?


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Sep 16, 2010)

60 minutes, and the fact that Korea have missles aimed at us right now, i know they aint chinese but still.


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 16, 2010)

No they aren't Chinese, different country Duh.
What a silly thing to say.
And to quote 60 minutes is just sad.


----------



## bump73 (Sep 16, 2010)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> 60 minutes, and the fact that Korea have missles aimed at us right now*, i know they aint chinese but still.*


*

Wow that's one of the stupidest things i've read on this site in quite a while congratulations.

Ben*


----------

